# Monster Buck in Medina County?



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

My brother-in-law that lives in Medina county called me a bit ago saying he heard a young kid got a 32 pt. 300+ lb buck in Medina County.....supposedly the biggest buck ever taken in Medina.

Anyone hear of this or seen pics?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

A buck that big will be in the news real soon.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Actually that deer was shot in Creston in Wayne County. The kid is a friend of my Son-in-Law. Saw photos last night UNBELIEVABLE. It looks like a deer with a tree stuck on his head. It will not score 300 though. He passed, he says, on a 14 point typical that he said was larger. He is hunting a totally non hunted farm that he has long pestered the owner to let him hunt. The Owner finally relented and told the kid that he could hunt one week only. He shot it the second day after seeing it the first night, along with the 14 point, but could not get a clear shot at either. Amazing that he got that second chance the next night, that would NEVER happen to me. I believe the pictures will be in the Wayne County paper tomorrow.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I grew up in Wayne County and we produce some real nice bucks year in and year out. While growing up, I have seen many monsters out in the fields. Any pics of this buck?


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go to the-daily-record.com it is a newspaper from wayne county. Really nice buck but only one pic.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i think this is the same buck.great trophy!!!!!


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's the link to the article.


http://www.the-daily-record.com/news/article/2872221


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice deer...thanks for posting.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice Deer for wall hanging.
Now he will have to really hunt hard to beat that tangled rank.


----------

